# Hello!



## FawnRoyale (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi! My name is Jazmin, and I'm currently a hamster owner looking into getting a trio of female mice  
I'm still in the research phase and am looking ethical breeders for when the time comes to adopt, as I want to know I am supporting people who want to produce happy, healthy mice!


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome! Good luck with your adoption!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi there and welcome.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome, Jazmin


----------

